# Replace rear bushes??



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.

Any ideas on how to remove and replace rear suspensions bushes in the controls arms??
What tools or devices?? All advice welcome.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

To replace the rear bushings in the rear control arms, you need to remove the arm, and carefully, so as NOT to deform the arm, press out the old....then press in the new bushings..... If you don't have a large vise , or press....go to a GOOD auto parts store, or machine shop and have them do the in/out ( cheap) Eric :cheers


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

Gran Turismo said:


> Hi.
> 
> Any ideas on how to remove and replace rear suspensions bushes in the controls arms??
> What tools or devices?? All advice welcome.


you need a press. i press out the rubber then use a sawzall to split the steel bushing. you can also use a torch but that gets messy. then press in the new one. its possible to use a large vice as the press.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

For bushings (sp) excellent procedure in the factory manual. watch so you don't crush control arm in the press.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

If you get bushings without the cans, then I drill out the bushing til it's loose and remove it. Then press the new bushing into the old can. 
If you are replacing the can, then put a socket or some metal piece that is the right size in the control arm to keep from crushing the control arm.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Thats what I meant by don't deform the arm...they squash easily! sorry, should have been more clear. E


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I cut some 2 inch pipe down and in half, so it will fit between the control arm centers, and around half of the old bushing. It gave the control arm lots of rigidity. It is way easy to bend the control arm. I heated the piss out of the old set I got from the yard and pressed them out with the make shift sleeve I cut down. 
I wanted a factory set from a 68-72 with the sway bars already drilled. Once I got every thing pressed out and sand blasted. I took schedule A 1 inch pipe (much thicker then regular gas pipe) and cut out sections that fit between the control arms and centered up with the sway bar holes, welded in and painted POR-15 on the insides. Then boxed in the bottom part of the control arm, ground them down to look nice and sprayed POR-15 on the out sides. I did that to the upper and lower control arms on the backs.

Fronts where a PITA, lots of heat and a BFH, why they where under pressure from the press. I have a big frame 20 ton press. It will handle up to a 60 ton ram.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I just did a set. Used a press, and some scrap iron to "fill" the void around the bushing in the arm so it wouldn't get crushed. I always press the whole thing out, metal and all. Not hard to do at all, really. I would think pushing the rubber out and cutting the jackets off of the bushings would be twice the work....Go slow, and use anti-sieze pressing the new ones in.


----------

